
German Naming Convention - zdw
https://chrisdone.com/posts/german-naming-convention/
======
anoncake
> Betäubungsmittelverschreibungsverordnung

Which is usually abbreviated as BtMVV.

> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz

RkReÜAÜG.

